# Fokker E.III First Diorama



## MAV913 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hello All,
I've been lurking these for awhile now but have never posted here on the Static side of the world. So after taking a REALLY long hiatus from building anything other than radio control thingies I thought I'd post a few pics of my completed model. 

It is a Revel 1/72 scale Fokker E.III kit built pretty much out of the box. The hanger was scratch built using coffee stirrer tubes, pipe cleaners and tissue paper. The figures are Airfix from there WWI German Infantry set. 
Thanks for looking.

John


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## MAV913 (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Fantastic model and diorama! :thumbsup: That is one of my all time favorite planes! 

We definitely need more WWI dioramas and model kits. The first mechanized war and the last war fought with any sense of chivalry. It deserves more attention than it gets.


----------

